# critique my position please :)



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Your Feet Are Too Far Back And Your seat is a little too far foward. Your Elbows are too far foward And Your Hands Dont have a angle too them like they are expose to.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks.... I am trying to work on that....


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sit more back, you lean forward just a bit too much. :wink: Sit tall with your shoulders pulled back and try to act as if you were the proudest rider ever.  Look up more, (but that will also happen more naturally if you sit up strait). Lift your hands a little more over the horses neck (they're just a tad low) and bend your elbows more and bring them a little closer to you (not too much but enough to have more rein contact). There should be a strait line from the reins to your elbows. Imagine your lower arm is the extension of your reins. 

Besides all that, you seem to be nicely soft and relaxed on the horse's horses back.  Hope this helped.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh Horselife you posted right before me. Darn I take too long to write. :/


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I find riding with boots is actually easier, your foot (well mine anyway lol) sits where it's ment to, it does slip a bit.
When you dont have boots on you grip with your toes which is what it looks like your doing, so the stirrup sits to far forward.
I have only ridden with at shoes at the beach though.

Also from the pictures your hands are turned out the wrong way, like your driving a motorbike, turn them up so your thumb is in top.

Your leaning forward, you have to sit back on your tailbone and stay on it. Bring your bum more under yourself, it looks like your about to slid off the other side lol

Your arms are to far forward but if you correct your seat they may just come on it's self.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks it did help. I have a big problem with my position in my riding. I am working on fixing it though


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Haha Its ok. You explained better than me Hidalgo. Oh and like Hildago said about the straight line. you want a straight line from you shoulders too elbow too feet


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I find riding with boots is actually easier, your foot (well mine anyway lol) sits where it's ment to, it does slip a bit.
> When you dont have boots on you grip with your toes which is what it looks like your doing, so the stirrup sits to far forward.
> I have only ridden with at shoes at the beach though.
> 
> ...


I agree riding with boots is 10x easier. I just forgot to put my boots on before I left the house and it was too nice out for me to be willing to put them on. :rofl: 

I am definitely going to be fixing my hands starting tomorrow, I never noticed them until it was pointed out. thank you.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

No problemo.  Your little mistakes will quickly improve since they are somewhat almost all related to each other. When you sit up straighter your head will naturally look up more, you will also then be able to feel how forward you arms are and pull them back more, and etc etc etc...


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

heel's knee's and shoulder's most be in one straight line !!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Do I really look that bad? I seriously have to start working on my position


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Highly dangerous to ride without shoes - it's so easy for your foot to slip through the stirrup and get hung up. 
Anyways, you need to work on shoulder-hip-heel. Your position would probably improve by doing lots of no-stirrup work - but remember to sit tall keeping your shoulder, hip and heel in line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I know but, it wasn't helping having the flip flops on so, I took them off. I normally dont. 

I am going to start riding without stirrups...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Flip flops are hardly better. Your ankle will get lodged in the stirrup with those, too. Want to ride without shoes? Best, safest way to do so is without stirrups at all, of you insist on doing it. 
Boots add support to your ankle, and may make you feel more secure in your tack. 
Having lessons, even infrequently, will really help you learn what the right position feels like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No, i definitely don't want my ankle doing that. I actually didn't know that thanks for waking me up JDI. I know I have to get a trainer in to help me, I've been so lazy to do so lately


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Definitely boots on (its dangerous plus when you jump off you can twist the ankle, which is not fun at all). Helmet would be nice too, especially if you plan on jumping. :wink: 

1) You are not aligned: on 1st pic you leg is very far, heels are up and you are leaning forward, on 2nd pic your leg is too forward and again leaning. Although (folks, correct me if I'm wrong) I was told by jumping trainer you want to slightly lean forward even on flat work (totally different from my dressage trainer though). However since you don't jump riding aligned would make more sense to me. As JDI already said: try to be straight in your shoulder-hip-heel. 

2) I can't quite see your hands, but do you hold the rein correctly? I mean the angle of your hand makes me think you may not. The elbow-hand-rein should be all one line. 

You look very athletic as well as your horse, so just keep working. I'd highly recommend to start taking lessons. Even once or twice/month with good instructor would help you progress much faster.


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

I would recommend getting a larger seat saddle. I know in the real world this is way unrealistic but something to look forward to into the future, In the second picture I noticed that your butt is almost at the end of your cantle and I have always been told that you want a hand's width back there. Also you might want to check your sturrip length. You looking kind of scrunched which could be pushing your forward. The sturrip iron, if you drop your leg down naturally, should rest just about your ankle bone.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Definitely boots on (its dangerous plus when you jump off you can twist the ankle, which is not fun at all). Helmet would be nice too, especially if you plan on jumping. :wink:
> 
> 1) You are not aligned: on 1st pic you leg is very far, heels are up and you are leaning forward, on 2nd pic your leg is too forward and again leaning. Although (folks, correct me if I'm wrong) I was told by jumping trainer you want to slightly lean forward even on flat work (totally different from my dressage trainer though). However since you don't jump riding aligned would make more sense to me. As JDI already said: try to be straight in your shoulder-hip-heel.
> 
> ...


Thanks  he's finally back into part time work and it feels good. My BO said he is looking good too. 

I will definitely work on the straight line, I know I need to. Yeah, I hold my reins correctly normally but, I have no idea what went on with that.

I am going to be getting an instructor and working with an instructor. 



PaintingMissy said:


> I would recommend getting a larger seat saddle. I know in the real world this is way unrealistic but something to look forward to into the future, In the second picture I noticed that your butt is almost at the end of your cantle and I have always been told that you want a hand's width back there. Also you might want to check your sturrip length. You looking kind of scrunched which could be pushing your forward. The sturrip iron, if you drop your leg down naturally, should rest just about your ankle bone.


I really don't have money to spend on a new saddle, it's also very hard to find a saddle to fit my TB and this one fits him and it's a 17 1/2 so, it's really already big with me. I am looking to get a new saddle though, been for a couple of months. 

I had them on 8 and they were really short so, I agree with making them longer. I think at my length I ride with my stirrups at either 6 or 7 and they rest at my ankle bone at that length. I was just really lazy today...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually 17.5 is pretty big because you look skinny. Although of course it also depends on leg length. Try to lower your stirrups for the flat work - it'll help you with the position.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty big on me and yep I am skinny. I will lower my stirrups tomorrow before I get on him.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the saddle should be alright for the time being. I think the problem is that you're sitting too far back in the saddle. You need to sit, more or less, in the middle of the saddle. So scooch that bum up!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks. I have a huge problem with that too and I definitely have to work on it...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The saddle is not too small, the OP is just sitting to the back of her saddle instead of sitting on her crotch in the center of her saddle. 

All the other issues have been listed. Your horse looks like he does not appreciate you bracing on his mouth.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I was actually trying to get his head down AB. Normally what works with him is if you put your reins to the side of his neck and he lowers his head and keeps it there, which was what i was trying to do. I can't really explain it. I'll get a video of it this week. I do have to stop bracing on his mouth a lot though. I am getting him a martingale soon.

I am working on all the other issues more and more every day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

No need to get a video of it. I know exactly what it is. It is not the right way to 'get his head down'. I shall leave it at that. 

You need to teach him to use himself and seek the bit, now just force his head down by pulling the bit into his mouth in a funky way.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

He doesn't do it any other way. I know it's not the right way to get his head down but, that's the easiest way without having to fight him, that's all I am saying. 

Right now we are also teaching him to use his hind end to work into the bit and he's having a hard time with it. I am not forcing his head down though.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please read up on some dressage threads regaring "getting the head down." Its incorrect. You need to get him moving correctly - once he's round, his head will fall into place. By focusing on "head down is good" you're doing things completely backwards. You should NOT be pulling his head into place. You should be driving him from seat and leg into a frame. The hands are there JUST to support. They do not create headset, unless you're doing it wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I'm not trying to do it wrong. I have read up on the dressage threads before on focusing on "getting the head down" I'm well aware that right now I am doing it wrong and I am stopping doing it that way. Right now we are focusing on working into the frame...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The stirrup leathers should be vertical. If they are not, your feet are in the wrong position for the saddle and will wobble. Your rump should be in the deepest part of the saddle. If not, you are fighting gravity. In most jump saddles, that puts your heels slightly forward of the hip, if the saddle fits you.

And barefoot in stirrups would scare the daylights out of me! However, the ball of the foot should be on the stirrup bar. I prefer the forward edge, some prefer the rear edge, but it shouldn't be the toes.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thank you bsms. That helped a lot. I have a trainer coming in next month to help me out. Till now I am stuck but, on the up side I am doing better with working him into the bit with legs and seat and not using the reins.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

beauforever23 said:


> Right now we are focusing on working into the frame...


You can't get/keep the frame until you get everything else under your belt: rhythm, forward, straightness (and of course all needed muscles you have to build on horse). Not trying to jump on you or critique, just saying because I went through similar stages you are going through right now. :wink: 

While I do find lots of advises on internet to be very helpful, they still don't nearly substitute a real trainer. You said trainer is coming next month. May be it'd be a good idea just ride lightly till then focusing on your own position and not forcing his head down or working into the frame. And then just address all your questions to the trainer when he/she comes. Even one lesson may do wonders! Good luck!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

It's okay Kitten_Val. I do need critiques sometime and that's why I post here for critiques so, when the trainer does come in I can say what everyone has pointed out and see if we can fix it. I used to have really good posture until I stopped riding for a little while.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

well... all this being said... I'm interested in how your doing so would you put some more recent pics up?? x


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

my camera decided to crap out on me so, until I get my other camera a usb cord I can't post new pictures. As soon as I have another camera I will post updated pictures.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Brill! as my horse snapped my leg last week ( myfault) I shall enjoy hearing about yours xx good luck and enjoy yourself xx


----------



## Hollaaaay (Apr 20, 2011)

Sit back on your butt and your legs should come forward as its a more comfortable position for you legs to sit in. Thumbs on top! Higher your hands so your elbows will bend. Look forward.
Thats about all I can think of right now. But sitting back and raising your hands will automatically help alot of the other things aswell


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

shoulders back, push your seat closer to the pommel of the saddle and open your hip angle. Might even need to get a bigger saddle, looks like its too small. You should have a hand width in the front and back of your saddle when positioned right and your knee shouldnt come all the way to the front. your seat is all the way on the back of the saddle and your knee is already in the right spot on that saddle flap so when you put your seat in the proper place your knee is going to stick too far forward. Measure from your hip to your knee, if its 17inches then you get a 17in seat and so forth. Thats how to tell what saddle size fits you. Anyway so sink your weight into your knee, bring your seat closer to the pommel and roll back onto your seat pockets, dont perch on your crotch. Bring your shoulders back, there should be a line from shoulder to hip to heal. You need more bend in your elbows with your hands up off his neck and thumbs straight up to the sky. Ok for your horse, he needs to use himself which he isnt at all. Squeeze him up into the bit, hes got his neck and head up, hollowing out his back which is awkward to ride and is building up all the wrong muscles. Look at his neck in these photos, his muscles are completely upside down! hes bulging at the bottom of his neck which means hes had a long time of riding hollow and evading the bit. Give him a looser contact (not that yours looks tight but simply that looser will help him). With more rein squeeze him forward and he should start using himself through his body as well as drop his head into the rein more which is a good thing. If he just seems to hollow out and go faster circle him. Do a circle thats small enough to engage a bend from him but large enough where its easy for him to continue this circle for some time without wearing out from over use. Use your legs to keep his shoulders in line through your circle and only use the outside rein to keep the circle going properly. Now take your inside rein and keep an extremely light contact, maybe simply a wiggle occasional on it so he doesnt brace his jaw and just keep circling and circling until he drops his head down. when he drops his head allow him to continue in a straight line. Dont collect up your rein though, you want him to continue stretching into it. If he picks his head up go to circling again. Make everything slow and easy and plan out every move, every turn, ahead of time. Get him to relax consistantly and then you can start pushing him up into the bit and building up his top line properly. Dont expect fast results here, its a long process. The first day you start trotting circles on him you may have to trot the same circle for 30min before he drops his head for you, just depends on how braced up he is. Take it easy and hell figure it out.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks... He's actually doing a lot better now and since I've realized what I 'was' doing wrong, things have gotten better. His back isn't that hollow and he's holding his head lower than what it was in this picture. I haven't been able to get new pictures or a video because, I don't have a camera at the moment. 

I have a 17.5in saddle so, it's already big on me, I don't have money for a new saddle right now and at this point it is, what it is.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I also, had a trainer come in this week and evaluate what needs to be worked on. Trainer said it's not going to be an issue for me to get back to the proper riding tech.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

went back and read everything and I see that you as well as others have mentioned saddle size....it has nothing to do with how skinny you are. it goes by leg size, you have very long legs so you need a long saddle. Being skinny like you are a narrow twist is right for you, but that has nothing to do with length only width. I completely understand $, I finally just bought a new saddle this year although ive needed it for some time. Is there one you could borrow? Or look into a used one? I bought a wintec because I needed it and theyre cheap, plain and simple. There are two things that tell me saddle is too small. 1) your seat is too far back in the saddle yet your knee is in the right place so once your sink your seat down into the saddle where its supposed to be your knee will be too far forward. yes you can lengthen your stirrup which leads me into reason 2) the saddle flap should be at mid-calf. Again your already scrunched into the saddle, once you get your proper seat and most likely end up lengthening your stirrup for proper leg angles your saddle flap will only be at your knee because its already not coming down far enough. Now I read that you said it fits your horse, which is most important, fitting rider comes after if possible. So no its not TERRIBLE that your saddle doesnt fit you, but I think that it will make things more difficult for you as far as riding posture until you find one that does fit you properly, as well as him. yes youll survive with your current saddle and be able to ride and work fine, I dont want to sound like you have to go buy one NOW, but this saddle is too small and could be inhibiting you to a degree. Id look into some saddle options as soon as you can.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I can't look into any saddle options right now because, I am getting married and that's just not an option. Again the saddle fits my horse and that's all I really care about, I could care less if it fits me. It's very hard to find a saddle that fits my horse because, he has very high withers. 

My legs and knees are like that because, my stirrups were too short. I already knew that when posting the picture but, I don't like to have my stirrups lowered because, than i grip with my knees so, really that's not the problem. I really like my saddle anyhow, that's why I originally bought it. I also can't buy a used one.. A new saddle is absolutely not an option right now. 

I don't know if you saw what I posted just before but, I had a trainer in this week just to evaluate what needs to be done and the trainer said it shouldn't be hard to fix the problems i have.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You should most definitely care that it fits you - a saddle that doesn't fit you won't allow you to get into the position you need to be in. Unless you are very secure in your tack and have great position to begin with, the wrong saddle can most definitely put you into the wrong position - you aren't secure enough to do that just yet, you need a saddle that helps you. Learning how to correct that is extremely hard, especially if you have no trainer to tell you when to feel what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> I can't look into any saddle options right now because, I am getting married and that's just not an option. Again the saddle fits my horse and that's all I really care about, I could care less if it fits me. It's very hard to find a saddle that fits my horse because, he has very high withers.
> 
> My legs and knees are like that because, my stirrups were too short. I already knew that when posting the picture but, I don't like to have my stirrups lowered because, than i grip with my knees so, really that's not the problem. I really like my saddle anyhow, that's why I originally bought it. I also can't buy a used one.. A new saddle is absolutely not an option right now.
> 
> I don't know if you saw what I posted just before but, I had a trainer in this week just to evaluate what needs to be done and the trainer said it shouldn't be hard to fix the problems i have.


 
As I said In my post I COMPLETELY understand, I truly truly do, I dont want you to thing that im taking a stab at you or anything, i dont want you to get defensive. I had to ride in a saddle that didnt work for me and my mare for a year before I saved enough to buy a new one! I took on a side job of training horses again to pay for it. Again I got a wintec because it was cheap, like $470 brand new, no its not my first choice but I looked at used saddles and nothing fit right or my size wasnt available so I had no choice but to buy new and that meant buying synthetic to save money. I know you said it fits your horse and that is the most important like I stated, but if it doesnt fit you well it can inhibit your riding. It was hard to find a saddle to fit my mare because she has very large wide shoulders that come very far back into a high thick wither and then a low curvy back. I understand hard fitting horses too lol. I dont know how many horsie friends you may know, but if you can see if you can borrow one. Its worth shot ya know, what do you have to lose? Oh and congratulations I hope you have a wonderful wedding!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, i hope I didn't come across as a snot in my post, I really didn't mean to. Most of my friends ride western so that's why that's also not an option and thank you.


----------

